# Vorderreifen für nasse Bedingungen im Rennen gesucht



## schurwald-biker (28. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche noch einen Vorderreifen für ein Rennen bei nassen Bedingungen (nasse Wurzeln, matschige und rutschige Trails).
Schnell vorankommen möchte ich trotzdem noch. Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung?


----------



## rstablo (28. September 2019)

Frag mal Soeren Nissen. Der fährt mit 29er Stevens HT so weit ich weiß jetzt Wolfpack bei jedem Wetter. Vorher Schwalbe Rocket Ron.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2019)

Was darf der Reifen max. wiegen? Welche Größe? Und, welche Art von Rennen?


----------



## schurwald-biker (28. September 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was darf der Reifen max. wiegen? Welche Größe? Und, welche Art von Rennen?



Das Bike wiegt 10 kg, der Reifen sollte nicht zu schwer sein. Größe 29", 2,25 breit.
Art von Rennen? Ist halt ein Marathon (ich fahr die Kurzstrecke 30km, 800 Hm). Sind halt Waldtrails mit Wurzeln, Steinen, etc.
Ansosten Schotter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 10 kg, der Reifen sollte nicht zu schwer sein. Größe 29", 2,25 breit.
> Art von Rennen? Ist halt ein Marathon (ich fahr die Kurzstrecke 30km, 800 Hm). Sind halt Waldtrails mit Wurzeln, Steinen, etc.
> Ansosten Schotter.


Ok, danke. Der Bereich ist biketechnisch nicht meine Baustelle.
Du wirst bei leichten Reifen stärkere Kompromisse eingehen müssen, als bei schwer(re)en.


----------



## Martinwurst (28. September 2019)

So wie du es beschreibst würd ich sagen Schwalbe Rocket Ron oder Conti Cross King als Minimum


----------



## schurwald-biker (28. September 2019)

@Martinwurst danke für die Tipps. Habt Ihr noch Alternativen?


----------



## rstablo (28. September 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 10 kg, der Reifen sollte nicht zu schwer sein. Größe 29", 2,25 breit.
> Art von Rennen? Ist halt ein Marathon (ich fahr die Kurzstrecke 30km, 800 Hm). Sind halt Waldtrails mit Wurzeln, Steinen, etc.
> Ansosten Schotter.



Das mit Soeren Nissen ist kein Witz.
Soeren Nissen ist ziemlich erfolgreich im XCM unterwegs, sehr häufig sogar mit Lauf-Federgabel an seinem Hardtail. Unter widrigsten Bedingungen. Er ist (als Däne) luxemburgischer XCO-Meister und hat den hiesigen, äußerst anspruchsvollen 110 km Erbeskopf Marathon (3300 hm) vier Mal hintereinander gewonnen, zuletzt im Sommer 2018.

Dass er Rocket Ron fuhr bzw. Wolfpack fährt, ist mit Sicherheit kein Zufall.



			https://m.facebook.com/SorenNisssen/?locale2=de_DE
		


www.erbeskopfmarathon.de


----------



## schurwald-biker (28. September 2019)

Ok. Wolfpack kannte ich gar nicht.


----------



## lordad (29. September 2019)

Najo Wolfpack macht sicher keine schlechten Reifen es ist nämlich der Typ ehemals hinter Continental Fahrradreifen und die sind bekanntlich ziemlich gut , namentlich Wolfgang Arenz.  Früher eben die Conti Reifen gemacht hat und nun selbstständig seine eigenen Reifen .

Ich wollte mir auch mal was von ihm Kaufen allerdings ist er derart cholerisch ausgeflippt, nachdem ein Kumpel gefragt hat wieso es keine unabhängigen Tests von seinen RR Reifen gibt dass ich es gelassen habe.....Das war echt grotesk.... Auf ne sachliche und legitime Frage jemand persönlich angreifen mit irgendwelchen vollkommen abstrusen Geschichten .. ne Danke...

Ich will dich aber nicht davon abhalten die Reifen auszuprobieren.

Ansonsten fahren im Nassen  die beiden besten XC Fahrer , Nino Shurter und MvdP beide Maxxis Ardent Race vorne. (Auf dem Bild am Reifenprofil gut zu erkennen)
Hängt halt immer davon ab wie hart die trails sind und wie gut man fahren kann.


----------



## schurwald-biker (29. September 2019)

Habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Trail-Abfahrten meine große Schwäche sind - besonders bei Nässe. Bergauf habe ich genügend Bums um die anderen abzuhängen, bergab werde ich dann wieder überholt. Brauche also einen Reifen mit gutem Grip, mit dem ich trotz weniger Fahrkönnen gut runterkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2019)

Es gibt aber keine leichte Pelle mit weichem Gummi, dass gleichzeitig noch gut rollt.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2019)

haben reifen für rennen andere anforderungen als reifen mit denen man sonst unterwegs ist?

vor dem rennen einfach mal schnell einen anderen reifen aufziehen halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, da du dessen eigenschaften und grenzbereich nicht kennst.


----------



## rstablo (29. September 2019)

noch eine kleine Ergänzung:

auf persönliche Nachfrage zu seinem Sieg beim BEMC 2018 in Belgien hat Soeren Nissen meinen Berufsschülern und mir zur Reifenwahl folgendes gesagt:

"In Bezug auf Luftdruck und Bereifung: (...)  Rocket Ron von Schwalbe 2.25 (...) mit extra Protection für Sidewall Cut (...) Luftdruck war rund 2 hinten und vorne vielleicht 1.7/1.8 (...), das bei Matsch aber auch bei schönem Wetter. Das macht nicht so viel aus. das ist fast immer das gleiche."

Dass die Bedingungen zumindest am 3. und letzten Tag äußerst nass und glitschig waren, ist gut in folgendem Video zu sehen (ab 17:00): 






Und wie gesagt: heute fährt er Wolfpack.


----------



## lordad (29. September 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Trail-Abfahrten meine große Schwäche sind - besonders bei Nässe. Bergauf habe ich genügend Bums um die anderen abzuhängen, bergab werde ich dann wieder überholt. Brauche also einen Reifen mit gutem Grip, mit dem ich trotz weniger Fahrkönnen gut runterkomme.



Das Problem ist halt, das viel Grip im Nassen und guter Rollwiderstand absolut gegensätzliche Ziele sind.
Das beste wäre wirklich an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen

Ansonsten hast du nun ja hier schon einige Tipps bekommen.

Maxxis Ardent Race und  Rocket Ron .. ich selber bin auch schon den Dirty Dan Liteskin 29" im Nassen/Regen gefahren , fand ihn aber vom Rollwiderstand eher naja.....
trotzdem weiss ich , dass ihn auch manche bei Nassen XC Rennen fahren .


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. September 2019)

habe das woanders schonmal geschrieben, finde den WP Race 29 x 2,2 (ca 640g) sehr gut vorne bei Nässe. Mischung hat viel Grip, Schlampes udn Selbstreinigung ging auch gut. Rollt dafür sehr passabel, mein aktueller Favorit (wenn Mann denn bei dem Sche...wetter fahren muss). Ich lasse den auch bei Trockenheit drauf, bis was breites kommt


----------



## Schwitte (30. September 2019)

Nett, erst Soeren Nissen, dann Nino Shurter und MvdP......ja klar fahren die Halbglazen auch bei Mistwetter, weil sie es können!
Denke die Ausgangslage beim Thread-Ersteller ist eine etwas anderer.

@schurwald-biker Mach vorne etwas mit Grip/Profil drauf und hinten einen Ron, Cross King oder sonst was mit wenig Rollwiderstand.
Und dann ab in den Wald und ÜBEN. Bei so Bedingungen machst du mit einer guten Fahrtechnik viel mehr Zeit gut, alls mit 1mm oder 2mm mehr Stollenhöhe, siehe Nissen, Shurter und MvdP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilfrie (30. September 2019)

Zwar schonmal genannt, aber ich finde den Ardent Race 29x2,20" TR EXO 3C MaxxSpeed bei den genannten Bedingungen vorne sehr angenehm zu fahren.  War Luftdruck schon? Tubeless mit 20psi schöner Grip.


----------



## schurwald-biker (30. September 2019)

@schurwald-biker Und dann ab in den Wald und ÜBEN. Bei so Bedingungen machst du mit einer guten Fahrtechnik viel mehr Zeit gut, alls mit 1mm oder 2mm mehr Stollenhöhe, siehe Nissen, Shurter und MvdP. 
[/QUOTE]

Der Marathon ist leider schon in knapp zwei Wochen....


----------



## Schwitte (1. Oktober 2019)

> Der Marathon ist leider schon in knapp zwei Wochen....


Also zwei Wochen Zeit zum Üben.
Verlass dich bei nassen Wurzeln nicht auf irgendeinen Wunderreifen.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe bisher alle Wolfpacks durch.

Der Speed funzt überraschend gut bei feucht bis teigig
Der Race ist der beste Allrounder und gript auch noch wenns nass ist auf unterschiedlichstem Terrain. Kurvenhalt und Traktion ist besser als beim Speed.
Den Cross hab ich zuletzt in den Vogesen getestet, hat ne ordentliche Stollenhöhe und ne sehr gut Selbstreinigung, würde ich dann am ehsten bei Matsch fahren.
Ansonsten war ich mit dem Vittoria Barzo immer recht gut im Nassen unterwegs.


----------



## lordad (1. Oktober 2019)

Guter Grip ist halt immer relativ 
Da ich neben meinem HT auch Enduro fahre und da mal den Grip im Nassen von nem Baron 2.4 tubeless mit 1,4bar vorne erlebt habe bin ich halt mit Aussagen wie  XC Reifen XY gript gut auch im Nassen immer vorsichtig.

Hab witzigerweise mit dem Baron im strömenden Regen auf komplett nassen Trails mit nassen Wurzeln einige meiner schnellsten Zeiten gefahren... Da merkt man dann was Grip ist, den der klebt auf nassen Wurzeln selbst wenn man schräg aufkommt und die Seitenstollen beissen sich in Schlamm dass man auf Schienen fährt. Leider halt auch Rollwiederstand ohne Ende und für alles außer Bergab eher unbrauchbar. Leider war es auch der einzige Reifen bei dem nach einigen Monaten die Milch seitlich durch die Karkasse gesifft ist 

Mit einem XC Reifen , egal mit welchem wird man nie sowas haben.
Von daher wenn du schlecht auf ne Nasse wurzel fährst wirst du wie auf Seife wegrutschen , egal mit welchem XC reifen

Ich fahre am HT nun im Winter den Dirty Dan 29 Liteskin... geht gut im Schlamm ich merke aber schon den Rollwiederstand im vergleich zum Thunderburt spürbar


----------



## Dorsic (26. Dezember 2019)

X King


----------



## Dorsic (26. Dezember 2019)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche noch einen Vorderreifen für ein Rennen bei nassen Bedingungen (nasse Wurzeln, matschige und rutschige Trails).
> Schnell vorankommen möchte ich trotzdem noch. Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung?
> ...


----------



## Tchalee (27. Dezember 2019)

Fahre ja den Vitorria Barazo vorne im Winter auf dem HT. Jetzt ab xmas bis ende Feb sogar vorne und hinten. Dann wird hinten wieder der Mezcal aufgezogen. Vorne kommt dann auch ein mezcal drauf sobald es solideres Wetter ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2019)

Meine Ganzjahreskombi am HT: vorne Nobby hinten Raketen Ron 29x2,25
Kommt man ganz gut selbst auf belgischem Wurzelrisotto mit klar.

Reifndruck ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig ! Oft ist zu viel Druck drin, unter 100kg kann man locker unter 2 bar gehen

Als 0,1 t kann ich dir aber auch sagen: alle die ich bergab überhole die überholen mich bergauf wieder


----------



## Yberion666 (4. Januar 2020)

Ich fahre in Marathons und XCO-Rennen, wenn ganz widerliches Wetter ist, gerne einen Nobby Nic vorne. Damit habe ich bei einigen Rennen mit schlammigen Bedingungen ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (4. Januar 2020)

Fast Trak in 2.1


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Januar 2020)

Und - wie war´s?  Welcher Reifen bei welchem Wetter und welche Platzierung ist es denn geworden?


----------

